# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Chinas Cracking Down on Islam

## sargentodiaz

* Weve had reports of this for some time. A people living in the western part of China are known as Uighurs who are also ethnic Muslims. Word keeps coming out of the area that more than one million of them have been put into re-education camps.
** Now, we learn that the government of Xinjiang, the region where they live, has just enacted legislation that says behaviour that could lead to detention include expanding the concept of halal - which means permissible in Islam - to areas of life outside diet, refusing to watch state TV and listen to state radio and preventing children from receiving state education.*
  _China is also launching a wider campaign against Islamic practices across Xinjiang. It wants to stop the use of halal products that are not food._  _One newspaper said the use of the term halal to describe items such as toothpaste blurred the line between religious and secular life and made people prey to religious extremism._   _China bans beards and veils in Xinjiang_   _Profile: What is Xinjiang like?_  _On Monday Communist Party leaders in the regional capital Urumqi led cadres in swearing an oath to fight the "pan-halal trend", AFP reported._  _New regulations also make it clear that Muslim women are banned from wearing veils._  _Communist party members and bureaucrats have been told to speak Mandarin Chinese in public and not local languages._ * There is much more to this of course but the tyrannical Chinese government simply will never permit anything to weaken its control over the largest country in the world. Outside Muslim groups can complain all they want but it will do them little good.
**]Much more about this* @ https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-45812419

----------


## Madison

If I understand well...China don`t want islam...Am I right?

If so that`s good

----------


## tom

Chopping up Han Chinese no longer pays. The Uighurs brought this "re-education" on themselves by massacres of Chinese and by terrorism throughout China and abroad.

----------


## Oberon

Islamists of course only target the weak and those stupid enough to tolerate it, so China won't be suffering any 9/11's for their failure to kiss Islamic ass.

----------


## sargentodiaz

*China's claim is that the effort is to ensure the Chinese culture is not lost to a radical system.*

----------


## Pork Chop

I was in China when the crackdown started in 2014. Whats not to like? After the Kunming massacre which started it, they rounded up the surviving terrorists, those who organised it behind the scenes and shot the whole lot. Elsewhere on the forum some are complaining that China is authoritarian, which it is, but sometimes a bit of authoritarianism and sod the western outrage makes everyone a lot safer.  :Smile:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> If I understand well...China don`t want islam...Am I right?
> 
> If so that`s good


Yes @Madison .....good for sure. Sorta like a farmer wanting to eliminate all the rats in HIS barn

----------

Madison (10-12-2018),sargentodiaz (10-12-2018)

----------

